

.DS_Store for non-mac users - thromba
https://github.com/emre/macster

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I'd like it better if Mac users stopped obnixiously including __MACOSX
directories and files, which conflict when extracting, in their zip archives.

~~~
zdw
Blame Apple. The Finder does that when creating .zip archives.

------
Osmium
In seriousness, I'll just leave this here:

<http://www.chrisnovoa.com/os-x-lion-ds_store-disabling/>

------
waffle_ss
Or you could just do

    
    
        find -type d -exec touch {}/.DS_Store \;

------
SpikedCola
Do _real_ .ds_store files have this inside?

[https://github.com/emre/macster/blob/master/macster/__main__...](https://github.com/emre/macster/blob/master/macster/__main__.py)

~~~
appplemac
The Apple logo inside the .DS_Store files is a Quantum apple – it disappears
immediately when you try to look at it.

------
randallu
He has one in the macster/ path but not in the root repo... I thought Finder
put them _everywhere_...

------
NelsonMinar
There needs to be files named ._README.md, ._setup.py, and ._tests.py to
complete the package.

------
ihuman
Why would you want this if you are not on a Mac? The only point in the files
is telling Finder how to lay out the folder's contents. Some people (like me)
go out of the way to hide them.

~~~
killahpriest
The OP is making a joke.

------
bauer
As a windows user, I refer to these things as "mac turds" when I see them on
network shares.

------
DrTung
I want the T-shirt!

------
drivebyacct2
Bravo. I love seeing those files and the __MACOSX folder in zips. Especially
when it's a (relatively) big open source project. I just chuckle, I've owned
several Macs, they're a parasite.

------
WayneDB
He forgot to put .DS_Store files in his .gitignore.

